#  ,  ,   >  LVDS   Intel D2550MUD2

## UN7RX

-       LVDS? -         LVDS    .

----------


## UN7RX

30- . 

        25, 26, 27  28 ,     ,    29  30  3.3V.

----------


## UN7RX

,    30-       .     30-     .     (    ) 40- .

----------

